# 30g Protein with every meal



## Jodee (Sep 21, 2021)

30g Protein with every meal

Looking for some easy tasty options here, diabetic friendly of course.  For breakfast, dinner and lunch.

Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 21, 2021)

Jodee said:


> Looking for some easy tasty options here, diabetic friendly of course.  For breakfast, dinner and lunch.
> 
> Any suggestions greatly appreciated.


Have a look at the thread 'What did you eat yesterday' for some super menus people have. 
The internet has lots of low carb recipes or in the food/recipes thread on here.


----------



## Jodee (Sep 22, 2021)

Thanks Leadinglights, I am looking for 30g protein each meal quick easy options.

For any one focussed on that as a weight loss tool.  I guess I probably need to apply more time to checking the possibilities.

Thanks again.









						How Protein Can Help You Lose Weight Naturally
					

This is a detailed review of the weight loss effects of protein. A high protein diet can boost metabolism and reduce appetite, helping you lose weight.




					www.healthline.com


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 22, 2021)

Jodee said:


> Thanks Leadinglights, I am looking for 30g protein each meal quick easy options.
> 
> For any one focussed on that as a weight loss tool.  I guess I probably need to apply more time to checking the possibilities.
> 
> ...


Meat, fish and eggs are a good source of protein without any carbs but do vary depending on what it is, so to get to your 30g protein you will need to do a bit of research on protein content of various foods.
Why are you aiming at 30g particularly?


----------



## Jodee (Sep 22, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> Why are you aiming at 30g particularly?











						Losing Weight: Breakfast With Protein
					

Some nutrition experts recommend a 30/30 plan of 30 grams of protein within 30 minutes of waking for weight loss. Here’s why such a routine might work.




					www.healthline.com


----------

